# Gods not dead, he is still in the saving business.



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2017)

Last Sunday our church busted wide open in the spirit. Singing before service turned into a testimonial service. Pastor didn't even preach as there was enough preaching going on throughout the church to lead the entire state to the Lord. This past Sunday started out with the singing, to testifying, to a young boy getting saved within first 30 to 45 minutes. Last night our pastor was on fire more so than normal. One of our young men who plays piano just got back from a mission trip in Spain yesterday came walking in near the end of service. Service ended up picking back up and going to 10 last night and yet another lost soul being saved. Our God is good all the time.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 23, 2017)

Man that is good stuff. Glad to hear that the pastor allowed the Holy Spirit to take over. I have seen our pastor do the same thing several times. Also glad to hear that souls are surrendering to Christ. God Bless you all.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2017)

Great News!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 30, 2017)

2 more souls saved last night


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 31, 2017)

Praise GOD there were 2 young ladies saved tonight. That's 4 this week in revival, one had already gotten in car and told her mon she needed to go back in to the alter, the other was standing on porch and had to go back in.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2017)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## 1988USMC (Apr 4, 2017)

AMEN Brother! Praying that this revival will spread throughout the country and the world. Praise God that even in our worlds condition, He is still in the saving business.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 5, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Last Sunday our church busted wide open in the spirit. Singing before service turned into a testimonial service. Pastor didn't even preach as there was enough preaching going on throughout the church to lead the entire state to the Lord. This past Sunday started out with the singing, to testifying, to a young boy getting saved within first 30 to 45 minutes. Last night our pastor was on fire more so than normal. One of our young men who plays piano just got back from a mission trip in Spain yesterday came walking in near the end of service. Service ended up picking back up and going to 10 last night and yet another lost soul being saved. Our God is good all the time.



That's what I'm talking about


----------



## j_seph (Apr 5, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> That's what I'm talking about



Amen, our revival starts this Sunday. Cannot wait as it is going to be a good one.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2017)

I do love those churches where no program has to be followed,only the Spirit.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> I do love those churches where no program has to be followed,only the Spirit.


Our program is whatever the Lord sends us. If we obey him then the program gets longer


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2017)

3 weeks ago on a Monday night,my daughters 18 year old ex-boyfriend texted her saying he wanted to be saved.
I told him to meet me at the church in 30 mins.
I then called the Pastor and a deacon.We 4 met at the church,prayed with Ivan and he accepted Jesus.
We had us a mini revival.

When someone let's you know they want to be saved,God has put that soul into your hands and it's a fearsome thing.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 11, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> 3 weeks ago on a Monday night,my daughters 18 year old ex-boyfriend texted her saying he wanted to be saved.
> I told him to meet me at the church in 30 mins.
> I then called the Pastor and a deacon.We 4 met at the church,prayed with Ivan and he accepted Jesus.
> We had us a mini revival.
> ...


Got to move when the Lord says move, that is awesome Jeff.

We had another soul saved tonight at our 3rd night of revival. What a mighty God we serve


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2017)

see what happens when we get out of Gods way and let the holy spirit work. Great news!


----------

